# Trimming selaginella



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I've got a couple of the "peacock ferns" from Petsmart (Selaginella Wildenowii) in my tank. They're doing really well but have grown so much that they're looking a little leggy and I want to trim them back. Can I just snip off the growing end, or should I trim it at the base and replant the top portion?


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

cut it where you want, i find they dont care where they're cut, they'll just grow from a different point.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

the_deeb said:


> I've got a couple of the "peacock ferns" from Petsmart (Selaginella Wildenowii) in my tank. They're doing really well but have grown so much that they're looking a little leggy and I want to trim them back. Can I just snip off the growing end, or should I trim it at the base and replant the top portion?



I suspect these are not S wildenovii. This is a very large growing species and I have seen what Petsmart sells as this species and it's most likely uncinata which grows much smaller. Pictures would help with an id. I have rhizomes of S wildenovii which are 10 feet long and 1/4" in diameter. I have never seen any really small specimens.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

harrywitmore said:


> I suspect these are not S wildenovii. This is a very large growing species and I have seen what Petsmart sells as this species and it's most likely uncinata which grows much smaller. Pictures would help with an id. I have rhizomes of S wildenovii which are 10 feet long and 1/4" in diameter. I have never seen any really small specimens.


i sure would like to get my hands on some of that wildenovii


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

This thing has taken over my large greenhouse. I will do some trimming of this beast most like late spring. I can get rhizome cuttings anytime but they are tough to root. It's just not a terrarium plant in any way from my experience. But, I will be happy to sell some cuttings once it gets warm.



epiphytes etc. said:


> i sure would like to get my hands on some of that wildenovii


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I do not believe this is Selaginella uncinata Harry. I have had it before and its an upright growth habit.

I dont think its either because its never acquired any color other than green for me, then again I only had mine for a year.

You can trim it almost anywhere you want and it will root, but make sure the soil is fairly wet.
Also if you can cut it where the cutting would have some aerial roots Ive found this to help.


Todd


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. I agree with Todd - my understanding is that uncinata has a sprawling growth habit and this is very upright. It appears to be growing very happily under very wet conditions on my dripwall and is staying very green even under bright light.

Here are some pics:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think they have sold many different ones under this name. The one I had was definitely uncinata and this definitely is not. It's very hard to id many Selaginellas so I would just enjoy it. I have so many different ones that look similar and I have no idea what they are. I just don't worry about it any more. 

I'm testing a large patch of S krausiana outside this winter. It's covered with a big drum lid and is still bright and green underneath even with the winter we have had. I hope it survives. I also have a few of the more xeric forms uncovered I'm testing. They may not make it.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

harry, if you're interested, i can send some cuttings of s. arizonica this spring.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

the_deeb said:


> Thanks for the responses. I agree with Todd - my understanding is that uncinata has a sprawling growth habit and this is very upright. It appears to be growing very happily under very wet conditions on my dripwall and is staying very green even under bright light.
> 
> Here are some pics:


in the first pic what are those small plants growing to the right of it? And in the 2nd pic what are the linear leaved plants growing around it?


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Hornet said:


> in the first pic what are those small plants growing to the right of it?


It's a mix of christmas moss and dwarf riccia 



Hornet said:


> And in the 2nd pic what are the linear leaved plants growing around it?


That's java fern "trident". They are just small plantlets that haven't started splitting yet.


----------



## Hornet (Sep 29, 2010)

was meaning the one with the oak shapped leaves, oak leaved fig?


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Ah, my bad. Yes, that's oak leaf creeping fig.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

the_deeb said:


> Thanks for the responses. I agree with Todd - my understanding is that uncinata has a sprawling growth habit and this is very upright. It appears to be growing very happily under very wet conditions on my dripwall and is staying very green even under bright light.
> 
> Here are some pics:



I would suggest coming to one of our open houses this spring at Plant Delights, just south of Raleigh, if you haven't ever been. I work there, and we have a number of selaginellas, of which, I have several species which we sell growing in my terrariums, including uncinata, which I fint to be both upright and sprawling in the tank, as opposed to mainly sprawling in our containers for sale, and my cuttings came from trimming up the pots. I generally keep my apoda low by placing small pebbles on it to encourage it to creep, which is its normal habit, yet it stretches in my tanks.

Zac


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Certainly looks like the S. uncinata that I have to keep pulling out of all of my vivs. This is a MASSIVE grower and quickly takes over any space it can (vertical and horizontal). It becomes so dense that the frogs can't move through it, so I have been eliminating it from my tanks (not an easy task!) Just a warning.

I know there are a lot of non-creeping forms and you would probably be better served with one of these.

Good luck, Richard.



the_deeb said:


> Thanks for the responses. I agree with Todd - my understanding is that uncinata has a sprawling growth habit and this is very upright. It appears to be growing very happily under very wet conditions on my dripwall and is staying very green even under bright light.
> 
> Here are some pics:


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Look at the base on the bottom pic... I have NEVER seen Selaginella uncinata grow with that kind of pattern. However the other growth does look similar in shape.

There are tons of Selaginella species that have similar shape to S. uncinata, 
Ill be honest I have no clue what this one really is.. it definitely has a strange growth pattern for what it was sold as.


Todd


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

When it is growing really vigorously in a pot, I've seen it grow like that. We usually chop those off though, as it roots into the neighboring pots, be it other Selaginella pots or other plants. 

Zac


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i believe the plant in th pic is NOT uncinata, you probably have a mislabeled plant richard. uncinata has a blue-ish sheen/ iridecence to it that is easily captured in pictures. this is why it is referred to as "rainbow spikemoss"

this is the first pic on google images, it clearly shows the color difference:










vs










james


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi James,

Growing in good light my uncinata looks just like yours. If it's planted in a very low-light situation, the iridesence doesn't seem to develop and the plant becomes quite "leggy" (just like the plant in the photos).

Just my opinion, though. Richard.



james67 said:


> i believe the plant in th pic is NOT uncinata, you probably have a mislabeled plant richard. uncinata has a blue-ish sheen/ iridecence to it that is easily captured in pictures. this is why it is referred to as "rainbow spikemoss"
> 
> this is the first pic on google images, it clearly shows the color difference:
> 
> ...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Todd,

Doesn't it seem to be growing from a point with another moss species or two? I think if you were to cut a trailing piece of this one and plant in very bright light, it would develop the blue iridesence (and bushiness) that James mentioned. It's worth the experiment!

Take care, Richard.



Dartfrogfreak said:


> Look at the base on the bottom pic... I have NEVER seen Selaginella uncinata grow with that kind of pattern. However the other growth does look similar in shape.
> 
> There are tons of Selaginella species that have similar shape to S. uncinata,
> Ill be honest I have no clue what this one really is.. it definitely has a strange growth pattern for what it was sold as.
> ...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree with there Richard. 

I would say its not uncinata based on the growth pattern at the base... Sealginella uncinata just would not grow like that.

Im letting this one go, just label it Selaginella SP and be done LOL


Todd


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

This has turned into quite the debate! I've mostly given up on getting a definite ID on this thing. I do want to make one comment regarding Richard's point on high light. The plant in my first picture - this one:



the_deeb said:


>


is planted in a very bright location (a few inches away from 4 T5HO bulbs). It seems to be getting plenty of light based on the extremely vigorous growth, and the new shoots do seem to resemble the more spiky, compact look of uncinata. However, there is still no hint of the bluish sheen that james mentioned.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I agree with there Richard.
> 
> I would say its not uncinata based on the growth pattern at the base... Sealginella uncinata just would not grow like that.
> 
> ...


I would have to disagree with this, as I have DEFINITELY seen uncinata growing this way at work. I'll see if it is growing still at work in the Greenhouse. I am not sure if it is still sending out those shoots or if it has been cut back, since I am not watering all of the greenhouses at thi time of year, as I normally water all 30 of them in the warmer seasons. We divided up the houses so I could take the place of a chick on maternity leave in propagation for this winter. If it is still growing this way, I'll get a pic of it with my cell this week.

Zac


----------

